# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  rbac

## charcharkh

سلام خدمت اساتید و دوستان محترم

الان یه چند روزی هست دارم روی مبحت rbac کار میکنم و یادمیگیرم از آموزشهای مهندس سیف زاده خیلی استفاده کردم و خوب بود ولی یه مشکل یکجا دارم دیگه نمیدونم بایست چیکار کنم !!!!!! :افسرده: 

ببیند 4 تا جدول رو ست کردم و مقادیر مورد نیاز رو داخلشون ریختم و در قسمت rule یک کلاس برای اینکه هر کاربری بتونه فقط پستهای(البته چون مربوط به خودرو میشه بتونه اتومبیلی که خودش معرفی کرده رو ادیت کنه) خودش رو ادیت کنه گذاشتم و داره خوب کار میکنه ولی مگر نبایست ادمین همه کارها رو بتونه انجام بده ؟؟؟!!

ولی اصلا ادمین نمیتونه پستها رو حتی پستهای معرفی خودرو خودشو رو هم ادیت کنه خیلی برایم عجیب بودم و کلی هم کلنجار رفتم ولی نشد 

سایر کاربران میتونن پست معرفی خودرو بزارند و پستهای خودشونو ویرایش کنند که تا اینجا منطقی هست ولی ادمین هیچکاری نمیتونه انجام بده. 

و همیشه false برمیگردونه و اصلا دیگه هیچ پستی رو حتی پستهای خودشو هم نمیتونه ادیت کنه

----------


## charcharkh

حل شد . :لبخند:

----------

